# Hobby 750s and scooters?



## peterthebruce

So here we are, newbie motorhomers on our first real trip in sunny but coolish Spain with 2 push bikes, BBQ, sun loungers, kitchen sink and all and enjoying the benefits of the 4.5 tons of junk-carrying ability of the 750! However as a biker, I am keen to see how I might be able to bring along a scooter / small motorbike to extend the on-site range. I have no tow bar or motorbike rack and there is no high garage that will mop up a scooter. So is it scooter rack (and make the long beast even longer when trying to get onto a pitch!) or a scooter trailer (at least this can be disconnected when getting on a pitch) or stick with the push bikes? Any experience from Hobby 750 owners will be very kindly appreciated! Any feedback from 750 owners with trailers will also be welcomed.


----------



## inkey-2008

We have an 8 meter van with a scooter rack no trouble getting in and out of pitches.

We a PWS rack that quickly comes off the van and is easily loaded. I have a friend with a 750 Hobby and he has a similar rack. 

Andy


----------



## Kev1

Hi Peter
I probably can't help. Sorry!!!!!!
However we have a Hobby 750 what a fab camper they are
We are off to the Alps next week.
We tow a car
(not taking it with us this time)
I have thought about a scooter so I am interested in the replies
Kev


----------



## 1neil

Hi,

I'm going to collect our first motorhome, a Hobby 750 that has a scooter rack, on Friday.
I'll mention your post to the owner (he's a member) and he'll hopefully be able to give you some advice.

I do know he added air suspension to help with the additional weight on the rear.

http://i863.photobucket.com/albums/ab194/macicinspections/Hobby 750/IMG08366-20120219-0926.jpg

Sounds like your enjoying your Hobby  [/img]


----------



## raynipper

I am trying to find a picture of the tow bar fitted to my 750. It's strong enough to carry a scooter and the rack just bolts between the tow ball and the frame.

I will keep looking.

Ray.


----------



## t110

hi i hane just fitted a scooter rack to my hobby 750 i have bolted it directly to the alko tow bar after removing the tow ball i have tried in vain to find out what is the maximum verticle load can anybody help as i see there are a few of you with scooter racks fitted on your 750s


----------



## thegreatpan

I have had a scoot on my last three motorhomes, my current one is on a PWS rack, no issues with it. It adds about 700 mm (ish) to the length of the rig, but it isn't quite as wide as the MH, so not too much of an issue. I


----------



## t110

hi its more the maximum vertical load im trying to establish the chassis is an alko with an alko tow bar fittedwhich the rack is now bolted to


----------



## barryd

What I would do is contact one of the main scooter rack suppliers such as Armitage Trailers or Watlings

I haven't got a Hobby but I do have an Armitage rack fitted to the Alko Chassis of my Kontiki. Its bullet proof, solid as a rock and will take 200KG (The van wont though).

http://www.armitagetrailers.com/motorhomes.htm

http://www.watling-towbars.co.uk/motorbike_scooter_carrier.html

I had quite a long correspondence with Armitage who were very helpful making sure their rack would fit our van and would be legal and safe. So it may be worth contacting them with your van details.

Im assuming payload wont be an issue on a van that size but there is a pretty good payload calculator here which when you know the weight of the rack your adding should allow you to see how heavy a scooter you can have

http://www.practicalmotorhome.com/advice/safe-loading-and-payloads

If you can do it then I would highly recommend it. Our Scooter has been all over the Alps, Pyrenees and most of France! so liberating and great fun. A rack is definately a better option than a trailer IMO. You wont even know its there.


----------



## t110

hi barry 
thanks for the info i will check it out


----------



## 1neil

*Re- Hobby 750s and scooters*

Hi Peter,

Just going through the paperwork for the Hobby and i've found the details on the scooter rack.
It's a German company called Sawiko, the model is a Makro. 
This has a 150kg payload. It's set up to take a scooter and 2 cycles.
The rack is one metre long. 
I've only driven the Hobby once, when I purchased it in Peterbourgh and took it to Norfolk. We stopped twice, using quite tight car parks but it was easy to maneuver with the help of the reversing camera.
I don't think I'd get on so well with a trailer!


----------



## peterthebruce

Thanks for your detailed replies. Plenty to work on there. I think I will research the scooter rack and try and keep evrything on one set of wheels.


----------



## pneumatician

If you are a "Motorcyclist"  Don't muck about get a trailer and put the big bike on it. 
We have a little bike that goes in the garage or the 1100cc that we tow.
Since having the trailer the 110cc is rarely used.
The ALPS in a Van or on a tiddler sucks on the Beemer its fantastic.

Steve


----------



## Mike48

I keep raising this point and shall do it again. While the payload of a rack might be 150kgs you also have to take account of the vehicle manufacturers noseweight limits which on *most* motorhomes <3.5 tonne is 100kgs or less.

There is also the manufacturers axle loads to consider but this calculation is less significant as the nose weight limit is nearly always lower.

Most engineering companies will only mention axle loads but in this respect Witter were helpful by drawing attention to the significance of nose weight. One firm I challenged on the question of noseweights told me that he had fitted many racks with no problem and that was his justification for ignoring this important issue.

In short carrying scooters on racks is inadvisable, potentially dangerous and possibly unlawful. An insurance company might well reject a claim in the event of an accident when it is found a vehicle is carrying loads in excess of the manufacturers specification.

Each motorhomer should do their own research. But in my view a trailer is the only sensible way to go.


----------



## barryd

pneumatician said:


> If you are a "Motorcyclist"  Don't muck about get a trailer and put the big bike on it.
> We have a little bike that goes in the garage or the 1100cc that we tow.
> Since having the trailer the 110cc is rarely used.
> The ALPS in a Van or on a tiddler sucks on the Beemer its fantastic.
> 
> Steve


That said you do get a sense of acheivment if perhaps an overcooked engine when you get to 7500ft chasing Marmots on a 100cc scooter!  I know what you mean though. I would have killed for a big bike in Switzerland last summer. Just wont have a trailer so the scoot is a compromise for us.


----------



## pneumatician

Barryd, I can empathise with you I was in exactly the same mindset thinking a trailer would slow us down and be a PIA. In actual fact our average speed hardly changed at all, the difference in ferry prices was nothing to worry about and we soon joined the continental approach to trailers (pretend it isn't there ).

Gelanthae, I did post on another thread the formula for working axle loads out. I have personal experience of getting it wrong. Our last van with a Scooter rack could be steered with the pinky.
On our travels I have noticed several vans sitting rather well down at the rear. Wouldn't like to be near those in dodgy road conditions.

I have for some years been looking at various versions of scooter racks and tow bars fitted to coach built vans. I feel the engineering is akin to Victorian bridge building a bit OTT. Safety factors of about 50 perhaps based on the principle "they haven't got to fly". No but they do have weight limits.

Steve


----------



## t110

hi peter thanks 
the rack i have is a wattling theres no problem with what the rack can carry or axle loads it is purely the verticle load that the alko tow bar can carry when the rack is attached by four bolts regards robert


----------



## peterthebruce

pneumatician said:


> If you are a "Motorcyclist"  Don't muck about get a trailer and put the big bike on it.


Thanks Steve! How did you know I have a Pan European sitting in the garage?! It would be nice to have that available for the mountains! Certainly tempted by your post.


----------



## Mike48

t110 said:


> hi peter thanks
> ..................... have is a wattling theres no problem with what the rack can carry or axle loads it is purely the verticle load that the alko tow bar can carry when the rack is attached by four bolts regards robert


That's fine but have you checked the noseweight limits printed in your vehicle's manual. It's probably less than 100kgs thereby ruling out any kind of rack.


----------

